

New proof: piracy correlates to global warming (pic) - bartman
http://pizdaus.com/pics/9D6fIXsGklIDdM8qeu.jpg

======
chmike
Funny correlation. Would be worth verifying quantitatively.

However beware of confusing correlation with cause-effect relation. We don't
know which one could be the cause of the other or there could be a hidden
common cause. For instance, if weather is good, people go outside and don't do
piracy. If weather is bad, people stay at home and look for entertainment.
These are just examples.

A funny story is the one with the London taxi drivers. A survey has pointed
out a positive and significant correlation between the number of accidents and
wearing coats. It was assumed that coats could hinder movements of drivers and
be the cause of accident. A new law was prepared to prohibit drivers to wear
coats when driving.

Finally another study pointed out that people wear coats when it rains! Rain
was the hidden factor common to wearing coat and accident frequency.

------
chmike
Another bogus correlation based proof is the one with the frog. [caution: do
not read if you are offended by animal experiments]

Some (bad) scientist is experimenting with a frog put on a table. He suddenly
screams "jump" while hitting the table with both hands. The frog of course
jumps, scared away. The scientist then cuts one leg away and repeats the
experiment. The frog still jumps away but of course with less agility. The
scientist cuts another leg away and repeats the experience. The frog still
manage to jump in someway. Until the scientist has cut all the legs away. At
that point, the frog doesn't jump when he scream "jump!". Even if repeated.

The scientist then writes in his log book: "when all the frog legs are cut
away, the frog becomes deaf."

------
carpal
Good god. Pizdaus links on yc news? Say it ain't so.

------
carpo
I think the Pastafarians have already proved this ;)

(The image about halfway down) <http://www.venganza.org/about/open-letter/>

------
TheTarquin
Huzzah! A solution is found! _Fires up Azureus, starts leeching torrents._ No
no, don't thank me. Just doing my part to save the planet!

------
Sam_Odio
This doesn't prove that piracy correlates to global warming, it shows that
google searches for "free movies" are correlated to searches for "global
warming"...

<http://www.google.com/intl/en/trends/about.html>

